
SSDs prove difficult to securely erase - dotBen
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/02/20/ssds-prove-difficult-to-securely-erase/
======
cperciva
Securely erasing SSDs is easy. The hard part is securely erasing them _while
still leaving them in a state where they can be reused_.

But seriously, given how fast SSD prices are dropping, is there any point
reusing them? Just melt them and stop worrying.

